# Kid's MMA - some ideas



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

Teaching kids Grappling / MMA seems to be far less common then it should be.  I think it might be because a lot of instructors really aren't sure how to go about doing it.  Trying to teach kids the same way you teach adults is a big mistake, and it won't work.  Trying to teach a grappling class the same way a tradtional karate class gets taught won't work either, so what's the plan?

First, it's a kids class, don't try to structure it too rigidly. Looking at your curriculum everything integrates eventually, why try to seperate it?  Clinch and ground are not to seperate subjects, and if you are doing striking with them too that isn't either.

If you try to get them to think of it as seperate ranges they will, and they will seperate them, which is not what you want. You want them to be able to put together all of the pieces into one big piece.

Striking gets seperated because of the need for gloves and shin pads, I would suggest you seperate into Kickboxing and Submission. In both they can clinch and takedown. The difference is in striking they are wearing the gloves and don't do submissions. And make the distinction based on "No hitting without gloves"

Now, the other thing to watch is that kids are not little adults. They think differently and the learn differently. They are at a stage where they are still learning to spell, add, subtract, learn the way around the neighbourhood and countless other things. They do not have time to stop and bother with the little details on any of them.

They will be able to pick up general ideas and motions quickly, but if you make things detailed, they will not process them. So if you are teaching an armbar and are telling them to keep there knees together, pull there feet in and a half dozen other details, they won't. At least not until they become neccessary (escapes get taught) to learn, until then they have better things to write into there memory.

You're also going to want to teach very few techniques from any given position. So 2 or 3 sweeps tops for the first year or so. maybe 1 for the first few months. For the same reasons as above they won't learn more, and will end up mixing up the details.

It should be when you are in guard do this one thing, not one of these 12 things. They are in a completely new environment and learning 20+ other brand new things at the same time. Keep it simple, and keep it general. Once they have been sparring for a while and kno w that one thing well and know to do it when the time the details will work themself in as needed. Why isn't this working? you need to grab his arm first. Still not working, do the same thing going the other way...

After they have been doing it for a few months and can do it well, give them a new technique to play with.

It might help to draw up a table, list all the basic positions, give a row for top and a row for bottom, then put the technique you want them to start with in the boxes. Once they are doing them all... or at least attempting them all at the appropriate times there is your first belt/level/whatever you are using.

This should include one shoot, one or two clinch takedowns (maybe one from front and one from the back) and all the bare basics of whatever standup you are doing.

Also make the techniques you choose "force" them to develop key elements that apply to other things. likes scissor sweep - Teaches them hip movement on the bottom, to stay off there back and to open there guard. A Body lock and trip from standing - Gets them pummeling for underhooks and closing in tight before going for the takedown.

Oh, and play lots of games that develop the movements and skills. If they are having fun they will learn fast, otherwise you will be fighting them all the way.  Look over here for a few http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20382&highlight=games and create new ones if you need to. 

How about the rest of you teaching this sort of class to kids, any pointers?


----------



## bignick (Nov 4, 2005)

What do you mean by structure?  The way things are taught, or the way class is run?  It is my experience that if atmosphere is lax kids will start to goof around, and that can be a dangerous situation in a youth martial arts class.  Although with grappling it's easier to keep their attention because they have something "real" and physical they can grab onto.

That being said, I don't teach children, and my judo and jujutsu schools don't teach children period.  So you can go ahead and ignore me if you want...


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 4, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> What do you mean by structure? The way things are taught, or the way class is run? It is my experience that if atmosphere is lax kids will start to goof around, and that can be a dangerous situation in a youth martial arts class.



In a sense both, but I don't mean Lax.

For atmosphere I mean not impossing "artificial" elements, let them cluster around, no line ups.  Joke with them, roll around with them, play with them, but make sure that they know when it is time to listen, they listen.

Classes should vary, no set pattern.  (first we warm up, then practice techniques, then spar)  If they are particullarly energentic and distracted one day maybe some competive stuff, like crab races, wheel barrows, etc for a good long chunk of the class.  It's not off topic, it's fun, it builds strength and co-ordination.

So in a sense you need to let them goof around, but also, and this is very important, is you need to teach them when it is ok to goof around, and when it is not.


----------

